# Beware - Battery Theives



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

My DW asked me today; " Have you removed the batteries from the Outback?" I have not because we're planning to go South for the winter. Her question was asked because of a marked increase in theft of RV batteries being reported on the local news. My plan is to make a metal battery strap and lock down the batteries to the frame rail.







The metal strap will go over the ABS containers for the batteries and will not come in contact with the terminals.

Has anyone else made something to do the same thing. I'd be interested to see a photo or hear your information.
Thanks and let's take a bite out of crime.

















Leigh


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I have been thinking about this subject for some time. I plan on getting plastic coated Aircraft Cable from Home Depot and locking the batteries in place. The propane tanks too. It will at least slow them down.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Sorry for your loss, but thanks for the reminder...I had been planning on purchasing one of these --> Battery Lock


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

I use these to lock down the batteries on any of my travel trailers.
RV Battery Lock


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I just keep rattlesnakes in the battery box...


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

X2 with Gr8daggett. These straps are well made and fit either just the battery or over the battery case. Easy to put on and take off once winter comes.

The straps don't rust either - powder coated.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Fortunately, the front cap on our 2012 Outback makes removing the batteries pretty difficult. In order to get the two 6 volt batteries out of the battery box, you have to remove the propane tank and all the tank tie down hardware. After that, you need to be able to angle the battery box at just the right angle in order to pull it out. Not impossible for somebody to steal, but it would take them a good fifteen minutes to figure it out. Hopefully by then they will have given up and moved on to easier pickings.

DAN


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

One good thing with the old front faring is that there is room to work around the batteries. Notice the loops of aircraft cable stretched tight around both batteries, under the battery mounts on the frame and then locked together with a key lock. It won't stop anyone who really wants the batteries but will stop someone who is planning a grab and go.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

It might be very interesting if a thief attempted to pilfer my Obie's batteries. According to my solar installer, my solar system has to be disconnected before any work is done on the batteries, otherwise a nasty shock and/or burn can occur.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> One good thing with the old front faring is that there is room to work around the batteries. Notice the loops of aircraft cable stretched tight around both batteries, under the battery mounts on the frame and then locked together with a key lock. It won't stop anyone who really wants the batteries but will stop someone who is planning a grab and go.


x2 on the old style faring. At least on my 295RE I can install put 4 golf cart batteries or a pair of L-16's for dry camping. With the new faring your pretty much limited to a pair of Golf Carts and even that is a tight fit.


----------

